# clement silk tubulars...



## meteor (Apr 15, 2013)

Can anyone give years for silk sidewall clements -- Seta Extra with Green label.  I can provide photo soon. These have no tread, rubber looks to be just glued on.  Thanks.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 15, 2013)

I used these in the 1970's.


----------



## meteor (Apr 15, 2013)

*1 more detail*

The sidewall silk is not treated -- just exposed silk -- my understanding is later silk was treated with rubber or the like? here's photo of strada's --- are these silk?


----------



## meteor (Apr 15, 2013)

ok i get it seta means silk....so the stradas are not silk but cotton...


----------



## Hermanator3 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Side walls*

The side walls on those tubulars were coated with latex.  I had a bottle of latex that I brushed on the side walls of my tubulars when needed.  Your tires were available in the 70's, don't know when they stopped production.


----------

